# 2002 hymer b644g wiring diagram



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi

Would anyone have a wiring diagram that would be useful for a 2002 hymer b644?

Many thanks
Lee


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi are you looking for anything in particular? Because most of the wiring is the same or similar over the series of builds, the main elb circuit is on this site


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi Clive

Yes I am and it could well be common to several vehicles.

Although a complete wiring diagram would be very handy to have, my hymer didn't come with one, i'm specifically after information regarding what, if anything, sits in the 240v system between the external EHU socket and the Electroblock 99, however I need to know for sure.

Lee


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Assuming nothing extra has been added, the EHU socket is connected to the main 230V trip switch, often in the wardrobe. From there, a cable runs to the 'kettle lead' plug that goes into the ELB99. If a Schaudt OVP1 surge protector has been fitted, the power supply will go into that and a fly lead will connect it to the EBL (both with 'kettle-lead' plugs).

I think the EBL manual is in the downloads section - otherwise available from Udo Lang at Schaudt, or I have a pdf.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

As Philip says is correct, from the trip switch mains is taken, to the truma heater for the heating element, and the three mains socket one located for the tv, in the cabinet in the shower room and the other is above the kitchen sink..... i have also the origional wiring plan that came from the factory fit


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

clive1821 said:


> As Philip says is correct, from the trip switch mains is taken, to the truma heater for the heating element, and the three mains socket one located for the tv, in the cabinet in the shower room and the other is above the kitchen sink..... i have also the origional wiring plan that came from the factory fit


Clive

Is that a wiring plan for the vehicle or electroblock, the electroblock one i have but would be interested in getting hold of a diagram for the habitation electrics etc.

Lee


----------

